

Please review my startup, cloud306.com - jbobes
http://cloud306.com/
You can use demo@demo.com with the password demo to access some demo hypervisors.
======
SchizoDuckie
bug: when i press the "buy" button for the free plan on my galaxy s2 i'm
redirected back to the same page

